# Need Advice, bottle baby temp is 103.7!!!



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

My bottle baby just started making a wheezy sound, also her nose sounds stuffy & has a temp of 103.7 I don’t know what to do??? Does this warrant a call to my vet’s after hours service????


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

I should also add that I gave her CD&T Booster tonight (she had no issue with the first dose) & she’s eating & drinking fine!


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

The only concerning part I see is the wheezing. 103.7 is on the high end of normal. Kids tend to run higher and factors like running around and warm weather can cause a higher than average temperature and is no cause for concern. It also depends on what's normal for that individual kid (if you happen to have a baseline healthy temp). A continuous temp above 104 would be worrisome.

I would monitor the wheezing, try to keep dust and stuff down, keep her away from other kids, and call the vet in the morning. Check on her every couple hours and if she seems to be struggling to breathe call the vet immediately.

Best of luck!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Good advice given! Here's a hug... (((((hug))))) Now take a deep breath or two and relax. You can give your baby a drop or two of Vet RX on her nose a few times a day to help with the breathing. It may just be allergies. If it is a cold, just keep an eye on her and heed the advice above.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks guys! I ended up calling my vet’s after hours line at 2:30am bc she was gasping, it was really scary! She could hear her over the phone, told me to give penicillin & meet her at the clinic. Did that, the penn shot woke up everyone in my house she screamed so much!! Met the doc, she has pneumonia, & she had me listen to her as well so I would know what to look for in the future, her temp was 104.3 at the office, so I don’t really know if my thermometer is off or it went up that fast. She seems much better this morning, I brought her in & slept on the couch with her bc I was so worried. 
P.S. I haven’t given a penicillin shot before, is it painful I guess? Also, I’m extremely allergic to it, so that was a little unnerving, but got it done...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you got her to the vet. The temp is low before it goes high.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

Glad she's okay!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Be sure to continue the pen shot SQ for 5 to 7 days, 2 x a day. 1 cc per 20 lbs

If the vet has nuflor or some stronger antibiotic, that would be better to cure bad pneumonia quicker. 

Always pull back on the plunger to check if any blood is in the syringe, if there is, remove and find another spot. 
Injecting in a vein will kill the goat.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If you are allergic to penicillin, wear rubber (surgical) gloves. Any drug store sells them. Or, have someone else give the injections. A super good antibiotic for pneumonia is Zactran. It's pricy, but has saved many of my goat kids over the last few years. (Our weather is perfect for pneumonia).


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

Is she doing okay today?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

All is good here, my vet had me do 6 doses, 2x per day. Dalilah is feeling much better, back to her normal spunky self! Sorry I hadn't been back on in a couple days, of course work got busy at the same time & had a dog fight to contend with between my 2 male dogs. When it rains it pours!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is ok.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh I am so glad you caught it and she is doing better!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

